# The Marathon Hustle Ride



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

So, was it fun? I heard two crashes. I hope the injury wasn't serious. I didn't hear sirens go off after each crash, so I guess no one died.

At the end of the ride:

http://youtu.be/D0QX_VDYE8I


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

One of life's sadder parts of living on this side of the pond is missing SoCal or any of S.W USA great, organized rides. Before we came here over a decade ago, we had pitched tent in Mesa and Tuscon for a decade, and only spending summers in Europe at the wife's parents. While in Mesa./Tuscon, we would head over some weekend, spending one night, to do great around SoCal...sure miss the heck out of that ;-(


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

https://m.facebook.com/events/1535876346666719


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

yep! good time for sure. Huge turnout. The pace was controlled by LAPD until the end, but for the most part everyone seemed to enjoy it. I only saw a couple of crashes but they were minor. My fave was the kid laying in the gutter on San Vicente, still clipped into his bike... and texting someone. Ha.

this was the start at about 5am.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm waiting for the drone video.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I was there - had a blast.

I heard this crash but didn't see it in person.

https://youtu.be/LSkys0iarqQ?t=3m35s


----------

